

Using Bayes’s Rule to Think About a Bitcoin Bubble - poolpool
http://elidourado.com/blog/bitcoin-bubble-bayes/

======
pastpartisan
seems like the bostom simulation argument...not really convincing but due to a
mathematical trick

